# عمل الكبة والورق العنب



## احلى وردة (25 يونيو 2010)

الذ واحلى ورق عنب وكبة وتوصيل لدمام والخبر والقطيف شغل مايحتاج ونظافة عندي اهم شي ومين مذوقة رجع طلب ثاني وبشهادة الجميع للتواصل0551654329


----------

